# tubo de salida



## Friducha5

Hola! hablando de una instalación de gas, como se llama lo que en español es tubo de salida?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Es el tubo que suministra el gas, el "supply pipe".


----------



## spodulike

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Es el tubo que suministra el gas, el "supply pipe".


 
Hmm, no estoy seguro de eso. Me parece que "de salida" no trata de "supply"

I would say "vent" or "exhaust gas vent" or something similar.


----------



## Prima Facie

Leaking nozzle/pipe


----------



## spodulike

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Es el tubo que suministra el gas, el "supply pipe".


 
Perdón, de acuerdo!

"gas outlet" refers to the pipe that supplies the gas

Mi intento

*"the gas outlet pipe"* (but, as it is a technical term, I am not certain)


----------



## Prima Facie

Is not "nozzle" more technical than "pipe"?


----------



## spodulike

"Nozzle" is different in meaning from "pipe"

pipe ... tubo
nozzle ... boquilla


----------



## Prima Facie

Thanks, spodulike!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

De acuerdo con spodulike, gas outlet pipe está bien.


----------



## turi

No se si en este caso se refiere al tiro, en cuyo caso nos estaríamos refiriendo a "flue".

Saludos, t.


----------



## spodulike

turissa said:


> No se si en este caso se refiere al tiro, en cuyo caso nos estaríamos refiriendo a "flue".
> 
> Saludos, t.


 
Eso fué mi duda pero ahora no lo creo que sí.


----------



## turi

spodulike said:


> Eso fué mi duda pero ahora no lo creo que sí.



Entonces Friducha nos tendrá que dar más contexto.


----------

